# Turducken



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried Turducken?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2006)

No one?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2006)

Not I. Seems like it would be a bit expensive to make anyway.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Has anyone tried Turducken?



Sounds _really_ interesting...have you tried it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2006)

Me Died Blue said:


> Sounds _really_ interesting...have you tried it?



Not yet, but I'd like to!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2006)

Dear Mr. Myers,

Be very, very careful if you make this attempt! It has to be way harder than it looks on the cooking shows, or more people would have done it!

I have seen it done twice on television and take the recipe out every year and chicken out (forgive me) every year. 

Maybe if there was someone to help so I wouldn't have to bone all three birds. In one article I read, the cook had the butcher do the boning. However, the butchers in my area are not interested in the slightest! Perhaps since you live in a more urban area you could call around and see if someone would do this for you. It would not be cheap, though.

I have to admit that when I first saw the post I was excited, because I really want to try this someday.

Best Wishes!
Carolyn


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 9, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Has anyone tried Turducken?



YES!!!!! 

Just saw this post. 

Incredibly good. Boneless. Turkey, stuffed with a duck, stuffed with a chicken. MMMMMMM! (I grew up in Eunice, La. where we also had fried turkey, cracklin, gumbo, andoullie, etouffe, boudin, etc.)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never had duck, is it any good? I LOVE Turkey and Chicken.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 9, 2006)

houseparent said:


> I've never had duck, is it any good? I LOVE Turkey and Chicken.



I've had duck sausage before (which, surprisingly, actually _was_ primarily duck meat), and it was excellent - great flavor.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 9, 2006)

houseparent said:


> I've never had duck, is it any good? I LOVE Turkey and Chicken.



It's much greasier and has to be prepared correctly; If you like dark meat of the either a chicken or turkey, then you will love duck as it is all dark meat.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't like dark meat, and that sounds unappealing.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 10, 2006)

Haven't tried it, but I did have a neighbour who deep-fried his Thanksgiving turkey, with the intent of doing this sort of thing the following year. I'm sure the Chinese thought he was nuts. He told me that the deep-fried turkey was a Louisiana thing.

Here, the turkey is about $35-40 dollars. _That's_ the expensive part. The chicken is about $2.50 and the duck is about $4. Maybe next year...

Adam, I guarantee that you'd love Beijing duck, dark meat notwithstanding. Nice and greasy - a single meal will keep you regular for quite some time.  

PS - Trevor, how did that make it past the auto-censor? Just who do you have to know to be able to do things like that?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 10, 2006)

I guess you can also call it chuckey. But how do you DO this? i've cooked duck before and it has to be done separately and the grease drained off as it cooks, or you have something disgusting.

P.S. I felt really stupid after I cooked the duck. I dutifully drained the grease, poured it into a disposable container and refrigerated it until solid so I could throw it out - then went to the local Whole Foods and found they were selling duck grease for waterproofing boots! Duh!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2006)

I like my Burgers a little greasy, but duck sounds disgusting, sorry.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 10, 2006)

houseparent said:


> I like my Burgers a little greasy, but duck sounds disgusting, sorry.



Maybe you'd like the duck sausage, though, since sausage is greasy anyway.


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 10, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> Nice and greasy - a single meal will keep you regular for quite some time.



Duck IS greasy. I'd forgotten about that. 

It's just that every time I'd ever had turducken it wasn't greasy. I simply assume that the turkey, which is naturally very dry, absorbed the grease, which made it all so very succulent. Usually there's a fistfull of cornbread dressing (or boudin) in the center of the chicken. Perhaps that also absorbes some of the duck grease.

Fried turkey. MMMM!! Good stuff. First time I had it we cooked it for 45 minutes on one side and 45 on the other. We were scared of putting too much oil in the pot so what we had wouldn't even cover the entire turkey. We all thought it would come out extremely greasy - but it wasn't! And the cooking time was extremely short. 

Anyone ever have smoked turkey? It can be frozen, thawed, and re-frozen any number of times without any danger. A local funeral home gives them out to all pastors who do services with them anytime during the year. It's not that I want people to die ... but that turkey is mighty good and I look forward to getting it!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 10, 2006)

My mom roasted duck every now and then. I noticed she always put half an orange over the cavity where you would put the stuffing. One day I asked her why - she said it was to absorb the grease.

I've seen recipes that will tell you to stuff the duck before roasting and then discard the stuffing. I wonder if that might be another way to reduce the greasiness.


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 11, 2006)

Turduchen good! Mucho goodo! What can go wrong with three meats and cajun seasonings and other good things stuffed in like onion, oranges,etc. Around here you buy them at the market and just fix the way you like. A real can't mess up unless you burn then you call it blacken turduchen


----------

